# One arm more vascular than the other?



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

Now im losing some chubb im getting mor vascular, but my right arm seems more vascular than the left, does anybody else have this? Is it normal or just me? Lol i am right handed!


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Switch wanking hands :whistling:


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

If you do deadlifts using the mixed grip (one arm undergrip and the other overgrip) without ever alternating then that might have a slight knock on effect to one arm being more vascular.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

When i do the reverse grip think i always switch it round and alternate, scared of going out of line or one trap outdoing the other or whatever! Hardly w4ank either fat got a wench to sort me out!


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

I have this but it's DEFINITELY because I w4nk too much :lol:

It may just be that your right arm is just slightly more muscularly developed than your left - so as the fat is dropping off, the veins are more noticable. I know that's the case with me when my veins show.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> I have this but it's DEFINITELY because I w4nk too much :lol:
> 
> It may just be that your right arm is just slightly more muscularly developed than your left - so as the fat is dropping off, the veins are more noticable. I know that's the case with me when my veins show.


Lol cheers mowgli you w4nker lol 

Glad someone else has it was feeling a bit odd, i suppose i do more day to day with my right which contributes to this


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

I've got that, its half a inch smaller than my right. Pain in the **** because when i wear my t shirts my right side is mega tight n the left slightly lose. Lately I've been pushing my left arm more than my right and also doing 1 more rep. seems to be catching up now


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

my right arm/hand is much more vascular..... I use the good old right for the deed..... Seems normal


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

I am right handed, My left arm is more vascular but then i do use my left for the odd danger w4nk when the misses is out and about. It feels more like someone elses arm if you use your left plus its easier to flick through porn on the net with the right one free !!!!!


----------



## richywiseman (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm glad someone else has noticed this, I have been dieting for some time now, and I'm starting to see vascularity in my arms as my BF drops, but my left arm is far more vascular than my right?? Both biceps are the same size, the body just decides itself were the fat goes I guess, wish it would hurry up and go from my pecs !!!


----------



## Vibora (Sep 30, 2007)

My left arm is half an inch bigger than my right arm (and I'm right handed!)

So there is always someone worse off :/


----------

